# 40 kg Muschelschalenschrot im Teich verteilt



## Berndt (13. Juli 2007)

Hi,

nachdem mein (fischloser) Teich seit einigen Wochen braun-orange trüb ist, die Unterwasserpflanzen sich sichtlich unwohl fühlen, eine Messung der KH einen Wert <3 ergab, ein Wasserwechsel nicht in Frage kommt (KH Leitungswasser 2 !!) habe ich heute 40 kg Muschelschalenschrot im Teich verteilt.
Eigentlich wollte ich warten und beobachten, was die Natur mir zu bieten hat, habe mich aber dann doch entschlossen, "unterstützend" einzugreifen. ph-Wert über 8 ergibt einen rechnerischen CO² Gehalt von ca. 0 .....NO³ Wert auch bei 0......

LG Berndt


----------



## karsten. (14. Juli 2007)

*AW: 40 kg Muschelschalenschrot im Teich verteilt*

n´abend Berndt


da bin ich ja mal gespannt !

ich hätte mich langsamer ran gearbeitet  

das war ja ein Schock für "Freund und Feind"  im Teich  

andererseits dürfte der Kalk bis auf das "Mehl" fest genug gebunden sein um erst langsam und bei Bedarf in Lösung zu gehen .


Halt uns auf dem Laufenden !  

schönes Wochenende !


----------



## Berndt (14. Juli 2007)

*AW: 40 kg Muschelschalenschrot im Teich verteilt*

Nein, Karsten, das war sicher kein Schock für meine Freunde (habe keine Feinde) im Teich. Bei einem Wasservolumen von ca 70 m³ mache ich mir eher Gedanken, ob das überhaupt etwas bringt 
Umgerechnet: wenn sich in einem 10 Liter Kübel 6 Gramm Muschelschalen (friedlich auf dem Kübelgrund liegend) befinden, dürfte sich wohl nicht allzuviel ändern:?


Dir auch ein schönes Wochenende!
LG Berndt


----------



## karsten. (14. Juli 2007)

*AW: 40 kg Muschelschalenschrot im Teich verteilt*

stimmt !


----------



## Berndt (15. Juli 2007)

*AW: 40 kg Muschelschalenschrot im Teich verteilt*

......und deshalb habe ich die restliche Menge des 50 kg Sackes heute auch versenkt. 

Übrigens, wenns funktioniert: Der Kilopreis betrug € 0.29 (€ 14.50 für den 50kg Sack), wohl das günstigste "Teichpflegemittel"! (ausgenommen gestohlene Unterwasserpflanzen)

Erfolg bisher: Sichttiefe 69.3 cm statt zuvor 67.25 cm. "Farbumschlag" bei KH-Messung erfolgt jetzt bei 3.5, zuvor bei 3.0. Es wird!

LG Berndt


----------



## Berndt (19. Juli 2007)

*AW: 40 kg Muschelschalenschrot im Teich verteilt*

Hallo,

mittlerweile sind insgesamt 100 kg Muschelschalenschrot im Teich. Wer allerdings für das nötige CO2 bzw. die Kohlensäure sorgen soll ( und da heißt es immer, Fische brächten NIE einen Vorteil) weiß ich (noch) nicht. Die UW-Pflanzen, die in den vergangenen Jahren prächtig wuchsen, kümmern vor sich hin. Die Sichttiefe beträgt ca 0.5 Meter. Außerdem herrscht eine extreme Hitze, ich nehme an, da verdunstet Wasser, dann habe ich wieder die Wahl zwischen Nachfüllen aus der Leitung (KH 2) oder Regenwasser (KH 0).
Rückenschwimmern, Molchen, Libellenlarven geht es jedenfalls prächtig.

LG Berndt


----------



## Berndt (23. Juli 2007)

*AW: 40 kg Muschelschalenschrot im Teich verteilt*



			
				Berndt schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo,
> 
> Wer allerdings für das nötige CO2 bzw. die Kohlensäure sorgen soll ( und da heißt es immer, Fische brächten NIE einen Vorteil) weiß ich (noch) nicht. Die UW-Pflanzen, die in den vergangenen Jahren prächtig wuchsen, kümmern vor sich hin.



Darf man sich selbst zitieren? 


Wer also soll wirklich dafür sorgen? Bei einem ph-Wert um 8.5 (morgens UND abends) kann ich wahrscheinlich nur auf den "sauren Regen" warten.

(und falls niemand antwortet, schließe ich daraus, dass ohnehin schon alles irgendwo hier geschrieben steht. OK. Dann lese ich.... war nur die vergangenen Tage kaum im www

LG Berndt


----------



## LarsD (23. Juli 2007)

*AW: 40 kg Muschelschalenschrot im Teich verteilt*

Hallo Berndt,



			
				Berndt schrieb:
			
		

> Wer also soll wirklich dafür sorgen? Bei einem ph-Wert um 8.5 (morgens UND abends) kann ich wahrscheinlich nur auf den "sauren Regen" warten.



auf Deinen Muschelresten siedeln sich Bakterien an. Der so entstehende Biofilm produziert ganz munter CO2 und etwas Salpetrige Säure (Nitrifikation), was im Biofilm und damit unmittelbar auf Deinem Kalkkrümelzeug den pH-Wert des Wassers senkt. Deshalb wird sich der Kalk zwar langsam, aber doch stetig auch dann lösen, wenn im Wasser selbst pH-Werte jenseits von 8 gegeben sind. Dabei wird sich die "kH" aber langfristig auf die normalen Werte zwischen 3 und 5 einpegeln. Mehr "kH" braucht auch Dein Teich nicht ...  

Viele Grüsse 

Lars


----------



## Annett (18. Mai 2008)

*AW: 40 kg Muschelschalenschrot im Teich verteilt*

Hallo Berndt,

was macht denn Deine Kh? 

Mich würde ein Update der Werte und des Verlaufes sehr interessieren.


----------



## Berndt (29. Mai 2022)

Hallo, Annett!

Ich hoffe, die Antwort kommt nicht zu spät . Meinem Teich geht es sehr gut. Ein voll zufriedenstellend eingefahrener Teich, der heuer die Volljährigkeit (18 Jahre) erreicht hat.
KH habe ich nie mehr gemessen. Wozu? Ich würde nichts ändern, auch nichts ändern müssen. Wasser ist noch das gleiche. Ich hab jedenfalls keines abgelassen (und würde es auch jetzt noch ohne Bedenken trinken). Mit dem Regen geht es sich (fast) aus, befinde mich auf 900m Seehöhe in eher windgeschützten Gegend. Fehlendes Wasser kann ich auch von der Quelle des Nachbarn nachfüllen (bzw. konnte ich, derzeit ist sie versiegt).
Verlauf also sehr zufriedenstellend.
Die Ursache damals war, dass ich mich im Herbst um den Teich gar nicht kümmern konnte, die Blätter (mittlerweile entfernter) Ahornbäume wurden im Herbst nicht entfernt, das Wasser war einfach braun gefärbt, das verging das ganze Jahr nicht, logischerweise hatten die Pflanzen zu wenig Licht.

Beste Grüße! Berndt


----------

